# Ball bearing t28 vs. T3/t04e?



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

I have a u13 bb motor and Im going to b using my car mostly street but some strip here and there and I just want some info on whats a better turbo to get?


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

The T3/T04e will produce some big boost/output, but you will have to deal with some massive turbo lag compared to the T28. Also, to run the T3/T04e, you will have to have a T3 flange welded onto the manifold, whereas the T28 will bolt right on. If you want something in between that is readily available and 'cheap', you could go for a Mitsubishi TD05-12G or 16G turbo. They are mainly used on DSM's, but a flange can be welded and I heard they are great for street and daily driving, while producing quite a bit of boost.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2003)

well Im gonna buy the whole setup as I dont have anything right now?


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

Personally, and I thought about it not for long, but for awhile, I'm going w/ the T28 setup. I mean the T3/T04 might put out bigger hp numbers, but I don't need TONS of HP. I mean the T28 is still worthy of 300+ whp, and spools up quicker. I figured I won't be netting anywhere in the range that the T3/T04 would make that big of a difference over the T28, so oh well. But that is all personaly opinion.


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

> I mean the T28 is still worthy of 300+ whp, and spools up quicker.


 YOu'll be pushing that turbo right out of it's efficiency band to get 300+whp and will be kissing that seal goodbye.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2003)

thanx for your opinions but im gonna go t3/t04e .60 /.63 so it spools up quick with my pulleys and flywheel. www.sr20performance.com has a whole setup that im gonna get.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

That's a good choice for what you're looking for...and Louis is the MAN!

Jody


----------



## SXSENIS (Jun 9, 2002)

t3/to4e is a great match. t3 tubine a/r of .63 w/ stage III wheel and a .60 a/r t04e compressor housing with 60 trim wheel will spool almost as quickly as a t28 and it'll keep you in the 70% range at higher boost levels(12psi+). Boost should come on hard at around 3800 rpms and keep building until red line.

Have you ever heard of a t28/t3 hybrid? quick boost and about 20psi. But if boost responce is a concern they do have a b.b. upgrade for t3/to4 hybrids.


----------

